# keep case cool



## manuetdeo (Sep 15, 2009)

i recently purchased a acer x1700 for a htpc. i've noticed the small size of the case and fan and i am wondering if a new fan is in order. i am planning on having this unit on 24/7 as a media server in a somewhat small alcove with other components and im not sure about air flow? since this unit is a sff most fans seem out of the question, i also do not plan on oc this comp as well. thank you in advance


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, that's a pretty small footprint system. I don't think you are going to have a whole lot of variance room on it. I only see three places where you could even BEGIN to modify the casing on this "little" squirt.

One would be just in front of the power supply, below the DVD drive. This would not do you much good at all and would probably HURT you more than helping.

Second would be at the TOP RIGHT-HAND corner towards the rear of the case - where the vents are for the VGA card and motherboard chipset are located. This would assist in keeping the system cool and you would want the air flowing INWARD into the case, I.e. blowing into the case.

The third place I see that would probably do a lot of good, would be on the top of the case, just right of center looking at the PC with the side off, but you would have to mount the fan on the OUTSIDE, top of the case. Once again blowing air inwards onto the VGA card which is mounted in the PCI-E slot at the very top of the machine. So, basically, you would be blowing air directly onto the PCI-E VGA card's chipset cooler.

If I were you... well, not really because I would never purchase a PC with such a small footprint, but had I purchased this one....

I would simply run it as it is without modifying it. You could mount a temperature monitoring device on it to see what the case temperature is or you could simply look at the BIOS every 24 hours to see what the system temperatures are (assuming the BIOS has these readings). Of course, there are various software applications out there that can do this also. I prefer a measuring device that has nothing to do with the OS or the system itself to see what my temps are.

These come in handy, but you will have to find a way to use it without taking the cover off of your case, might be possible to do it thru one of the vents.

http://www.xoxide.com/thermohawk-200-infared-thermometer.html

Just about any THERMO measuring device will work, there are some cheap ones out there that interchangeable probs for various usages.

Your cheapest way would be to use the BIOS information and or find some software that will read the temps out for you.

Thanks!


----------



## manuetdeo (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for the answer but now i wonder about changing cpu fan , same thread or new one?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

manuetdeo said:


> thanks for the answer but now i wonder about changing cpu fan , same thread or new one?


Have you looked at the CPU fan on this thing? It's gigantic already. It doesn't look like it will accomdate a much bigger cooler.

I honestly don't think you really need to modify anything on it. I would fire it up in the configuration you want it to run and monitor the temperatures. Make sure you keep all the fans clean as time passes by. If you or anyone in the area are smokers you will want to clean them often!


----------

